# Christmas Exchange



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2018)

We have done this in the past where members who were interested got together and exchanged gifts with each other.

The way it would work is that you would have a dollar limit say $20 bucks. Everyone who wanted to do it would be randomly paired then would exchange. The gifts are usually things that can only be purchased local to the member. Sometimes they were homemade things like rub or maple syrup.

Would anyone be interested in doing this?

Edited: If you voted yes then PM/Inbox me a message and ill add you to the list and will randomly pick people to exchange with each other. 


Brian


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2018)

I sure am :) I think it's one of the neater parts of a group like this is every one lives in different places so our local stuff is always different!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2018)

Let's do it see how it goes.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 26, 2018)

Watching, sounds interesting. I’m just not sure who would want $20 worth of Amish baked goods!


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm in as well. Although I couldn't possibly imagine what I could get in mid Michigan that couldn't be had anywhere else :confused:


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2018)

I thought a smoked cheese exchange would have some regional impact.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I thought a smoked cheese exchange would have some regional impact.


Good time of the year to do it too!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Watching, sounds interesting. I’m just not sure who would want $20 worth of Amish baked goods!




Man there you go Peachey telling what my gift will be dang.  :confused:

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 26, 2018)

Way to go Peachy!:p


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 26, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Way to go Peachy!:p



Old man’s gotta get up earlier to stay ahead of me.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm watching to see how we do this. :)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2018)

I’d be in for this. The idea of exchanging local unique items where possible is cool too.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes.  I’m in.  Like a few others, interested in how we do this.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok Gator240 and Peachey if I got your name it was going to be crab soup boy that idea is gone now.  :p  :D

Warren


----------



## bvbull200 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd be in!  Sounds like a fun idea.

Even if you don't have anything "local", just something that you've discovered that others might not be familiar with would be a good alternative.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Nov 27, 2018)

So, do we declare here (I will be in), or by voting yes we are in?  Just a general question so everyone knows.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Watching, sounds interesting. I’m just not sure who would want $20 worth of Amish baked goods!


Apple butter and snickerdoodles, my whole family.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 27, 2018)

So since there is a decent enough group then anyone that wants to be in it send me a PM. We will then randomly assign pairs and ill PM each pair and they can exchange addresses and all. 


Does that sound good to everyone?


If so the deadline will be Dec10th to get me your information that way there is enough time for packages to be put together and shipped.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 27, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ok Gator240 and Peachey if I got your name it was going to be crab soup boy that idea is gone now.  :p  :D
> 
> Warren


Looks like Peachey and I will have to show up next year incognito to get some crab soup!:p


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 27, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks like Peachey and I will have to show up next year incognito to get some crab soup!:p



Don’t tell anyone this Gator but how about you be farmer CP and I will be smokedhalf


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea! Count me in. Though I would prefer to have someone in CONUS. I don't wish to have the cost of shipping overseas.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Don’t tell anyone this Gator but how about you be farmer CP and I will be smokedhalf



Nope won't work.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Don’t tell anyone this Gator but how about you be farmer CP and I will be smokedhalf



Nope won't work.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 3, 2018)

Ok so I am going to pair everyone up on the 10th and pm you guys so be on the look out. If you haven't sent me a PM yet please do.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2018)

Count me in.
I hope someone likes hot-n-spicy stuff.:D


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

Can't wait to see who I'm gonna gift swap with!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Count me in.
> Ihope someone likes hot-n-spicy stuff.:D



I so hope you draw my name!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2018)

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> I'm in as well. Although I couldn't possibly imagine what I could get in mid Michigan that couldn't be had anywhere else :confused:



What about some of the famous cheese from Pinconning Mich? Aged Pinconning and so forth.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know about something not readily available elsewhere.
Heck, if someone gifts me a 3rd rate Fruitcake, that sucker will be re-gifted with much holiday cheer. :p:D:rolleyes:


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 6, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> What about some of the famous cheese from Pinconning Mich? Aged Pinconning and so forth.



Most of that stuff is made in the same plant as Kraft cheese. Not very artisnial lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Most of that stuff is made in the same plant as Kraft cheese. Not very artisnial lol



Oh.. you need to try the cheese from Williams cheese. It's all made in the shop there . They use the original Pinconning recipe from the 1900s . Good stuff.. They have a cow in front of the shop.  Haha..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. you need to try the cheese from Williams cheese. It's all made in the shop there . They use the original Pinconning recipe from the 1900s . Good stuff.. They have a cow in front of the shop.  Haha..










https://williamscheese.com


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

I think you can tell the Midwest cheese crowd is already planning to give cheese ;)


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I think you can tell the Midwest cheese crowd is already planning to give cheese ;)


One things for sure, we love to cut the cheese in the Midwest :)


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 6, 2018)

I actually have 5 lbs of Williams taking a 3 month nap after smoking. Should be ready by Christmas :-)

I've actually already made my exchange purchase. Features another big Michigan product


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2018)

Gift is purchased and ready to go!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 7, 2018)

Purchased part of the gift I'm sending last weekend and the rest will be in the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 10, 2018)

Can't wait to see whom I get to send some treats off to!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have paired everyone that I had on the list up together. If you didn't receive a message from me then please let me know ASAP. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## zwiller (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for your putting this together Brian.  Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Brian great idea.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Brian! :)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 10, 2018)

Appreciate it Brian.  Looking forward to it.  Great idea.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 10, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

